# Stiff or soft board/bindings for ankle/knee injury?



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Ankles could be the boots, but in general if the board is wide there is more stress on ankles on toeside turns. A stiff highback on bindings should be good. For knees, a camrock, stiffer camber between the feet, and more flexy rocker tips should be the easiest. If it gets hard to turn, use more setback.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Decade190 said:


> Hi guys.
> This year i've been plagued with patellofemoral syndrome and achilles tendonitis. Sucks. Missed most of last season.
> Had bought a rome powder division MT and Targa's when I optimistically booked a japan trip but it is much stiffer than expected - as of course are the targas.
> Got me thinking - do you think a stiff setup therefore less effort needed to carve would be less stress on dodgy ankles/knees?
> ...



I had osteomyelitis when I was a kid .
Jumped out of a tree when I was 4, landed on a 2x4 with a framing nail sticking out of it.
Couldn't pull it out myself, had to crawl home.
For the next 8 years my infected heal bone got worse & worse.

Then @12 years old, the whole inside of my heel bone was rotten.
One day playing it imploded.
Almost had it amputated, but the doctor decided to try & piece the eggshell back together.
But they couldn't just close it up because of the infection.
They kept sticking wedges in a hole they created on the outer side of my heel bone, so they could clean the inside of the bone out.
Every fucking day for 8 months, until the outer shell was solid enough to let me walk on it.
Having the insides of your bones scraped is worse than torture.
There is no pain killer that masks that pain.

It was hollow for the next couple years 
& I cracked it twice in the first 2 years, once really bad.

The scar is nasty from being kept open for so long.
And it's right where boots have that heel locking pad on the inside of boots. It digs right into the scar.


I also broke that ankle when I was like 20 or so, playing basketball in dress shoes.
And I had a seasons pass that was going down the shitter.
I couldn't walk properly in bare feet or normal shoes, it hurt so bad.
If I stepped on an ant my ankle would roll & I'd go down.

But I was already rocking the super stiff booties at this point & knew if I had a stiff enough boot I'd be able to snowboard.

So I bought an air cast, which kept my ankle from moving at all, and didn't hurt because the air bladder kept anything solid from touching the tender part.
I borrowed a buddy of mines one old boot that was 2 sizes too big for me &
wedged my broken ankle with the air cast in it.

Voila, now I could ride again.
Couldn't do much more than just stand there and lean back & forth to turn.
But you can still have some pretty kick ass days leaning side to side slaying powder

I wouldn't even risk trying it without a stiff ass bootie.
Maybe look into getting an air cast to.
If the boot itself hurts, an air cast might not.
They're pretty bulky though.
But you'd only need one big boot to stuff it in & the condition or stiffness of that boot wouldn't matter cause the air cast is solid plastic, you ain't gonna bend that if your life depended on it.

Stiff boots all the way on that one.


TT

If whatever it is doesn't kill you, only makes you stronger.
Then I am so close to immortality.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I’m sitting here fucking cringing at that story.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I’m sitting here fucking cringing at that story.


I'm not a big fan of custard filled donuts anymore ? ??
Humpty Dumpty was a hero of mine haha

TT


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

That's fucking brutal. So metal.


----------



## lunadeathstryke (Aug 28, 2017)

Decade190 said:


> Hi guys.
> This year i've been plagued with patellofemoral syndrome and achilles tendonitis. Sucks. Missed most of last season.
> Had bought a rome powder division MT and Targa's when I optimistically booked a japan trip but it is much stiffer than expected - as of course are the targas.
> Got me thinking - do you think a stiff setup therefore less effort needed to carve would be less stress on dodgy ankles/knees?
> ...


 Like you, I did something when we were in Tahoe back in Feb 2018 to my ankle. I think I know what I did but my left ankle has been swollen ever since and never looks "normal". I've gone to ankle/foot doctor's and they've done heat treatment and been in a boot, elevate it, wear a ankle brace, etc. Nothing helps. I'm definitely following this thread to see what works/doesn't work. The stiffer the boot (for me personally) has been easier to keep my foot locked well in one particular position so it doesn't get worse but its all preference. Whatever makes you feel more comfortable I think would be best? Have you tried demoing anything at any resorts yet to see what works better for you? That may be a good way to check! Good luck!


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

lunadeathstryke said:


> Like you, I did something when we were in Tahoe back in Feb 2018 to my ankle. I think I know what I did but my left ankle has been swollen ever since and never looks "normal". I've gone to ankle/foot doctor's and they've done heat treatment and been in a boot, elevate it, wear a ankle brace, etc. Nothing helps. I'm definitely following this thread to see what works/doesn't work. The stiffer the boot (for me personally) has been easier to keep my foot locked well in one particular position so it doesn't get worse but its all preference. Whatever makes you feel more comfortable I think would be best? Have you tried demoing anything at any resorts yet to see what works better for you? That may be a good way to check! Good luck!


Did you get an xray of that?:s


----------



## lunadeathstryke (Aug 28, 2017)

Rip154 said:


> Did you get an xray of that?:s


Ha, yeah I did. That was one of the first things they did and no fracture or stress fracture. Who knows.. Guess I'm getting old. LOL.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Fuck, opened this thread again and once again cringing.


----------



## mthree2b (Jan 19, 2014)

Here's what works for me, hopefully it helps anyone reading this with similar concerns. My first rule is that if I'm too hurt to ride mellow stuff with confidence and have fun, I don't. I work out, rest and do mellower activities until I can. My knees and ankles are pretty messed up and with trashed joints and ligaments, I rely on my muscle strength to keep from getting hurt.

I've started out the last few seasons on a softer, shorter board with soft boots and bindings. I keep the days short and spaced out. I just make sure I quit, or take it super easy when my muscles are tired before I get hurt. After I'm stronger and riding harder (usually after 5-10 days), I switch to a stiffer board and boots so I can go faster and hit bigger features.

The key for me is getting my strength up each season, and a softer set up lets me go through more of my joint range so everything gets stronger. It also makes my muscles do the work of absorbing all of the forces instead of my equipment.


----------



## lunadeathstryke (Aug 28, 2017)

mthree2b said:


> Here's what works for me, hopefully it helps anyone reading this with similar concerns. My first rule is that if I'm too hurt to ride mellow stuff with confidence and have fun, I don't. I work out, rest and do mellower activities until I can. My knees and ankles are pretty messed up and with trashed joints and ligaments, I rely on my muscle strength to keep from getting hurt.
> 
> I've started out the last few seasons on a softer, shorter board with soft boots and bindings. I keep the days short and spaced out. I just make sure I quit, or take it super easy when my muscles are tired before I get hurt. After I'm stronger and riding harder (usually after 5-10 days), I switch to a stiffer board and boots so I can go faster and hit bigger features.
> 
> The key for me is getting my strength up each season, and a softer set up lets me go through more of my joint range so everything gets stronger. It also makes my muscles do the work of absorbing all of the forces instead of my equipment.


Never thought about getting softer gear but a great suggestion! I may look into this over the coming years and try to have a second set for this reason. I usually try to go middle of the road whenever I get anything for boots or bindings that way they aren't too stiff and not too soft. 

I definitely listen to my body when it's tired (I'm a lazy SOB during outside months but working on changing that lol) and won't push myself to my limits, I've seen some pretty crazy accidents as many of us probably have. I get too tired too easily so I'm not out on the slopes crazy long 4-6 hours is my max and that's with plenty of breaks. I have severe asthma and lupus so the cold affects me in different ways but I still do it and wouldn't change it for anything because it does help me exercise and keep my lungs in check  

Happy riding!
--L


----------

